# Damage to Bachmann K-27 running gear



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

A month or two ago, while there was a few inches layer of snow, I took my Bachmann k-27 out for a run. It ran fine until sometime in the evening, after it had cleared the line of snow. I hears a rhythmic clicking, which I figured it wasn't associated with an electric locomotive. It turns out the crosshead was rubbing against the crosshead guide. 

Could this be related to the curves on my layout? The sharpest I have on it are the LGB R3 radius curves.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB R3 curves are 47 inch radius............pretty sharp for a K27.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I have two Bachmann K's...I have run many hours on LGB 8'/R3 curves with no issues.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi 

I'm having trouble picturing out what is rubbing what... Isn't the cross head meant to rub the cross head guide? 

Does it only do it on one side or both? check that the screws and bolts are tight and also that nothing is bent. 

Alan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Darkrider, I assume you know that there was an issue with the first release of the B'mann K-27. The counter weights were loose. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Steam5: It's rubbing on the driver side only, to the point where it's eating into the metal. 

Jimtyp: It's quite possible. The counterweights seem to have a little play before the wheels themselves move. However, the engine is a few years out of it's warranty. Not sure if I can still get a replacement.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann used to replace the counterweights. Call them. Chuck


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dark 

So the cross head is rubbing away the guides? Just to make sure were talking about that same part, this is the interface where the cross head slides along the guide back and forth with the same movement of the piston. Is the wear on the top, bottom, side of the guide? I haven't had this on my K, but I'd be studying where the excess wear is coming from and see if something is out of a line causing the excessive wear. Do you lube this part? 

The counter weight could, or could not be related to your problem. Does your K 27 tender have metal trucks or plastic trucks (not the wheels). I think in general those counter weights are the good ones. You will need to check the tightness of the counter weight related screws and bolts. 

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While admittedly I'm not into L.S. locos, I have been doing mech repairs all my life... 

Any chance you can closely compare components on both sides of the K in ?, possibly looking for a damaged or bent part not in the same alignment as the good side.... 

It would take very little to create the rubbing described...if parts do not move freely... 

Dirk


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

@Steam5: Yup. same part. To be more specific, the damage is occurring to the side of the bottom guide-rail. I hadn't run the engine for a while, almost all year. So neglect is a possibility. I did oil it after the damage was done to help prevent more from occurring. 

I think the trucks are plastic. 

SD90WLMT: I actually have a second, NIB k-27 that I haven't touched besides puling it out of the box. I'll pull it out and do a little comparison.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The early locos had loose counterweights. 
Bachmann supplied new sets for free until they had gone through the stock and replaced them on each loco. Those that had been replaced by Bachmann had a sticker on the end of the box to identify they had been replaced. 
On the next run the locos had tender trucks made of metal and new counterweights fitted. 
So, if the tender trucks are plastic the counterweights may or may not have been replaced. You can tell for sure by testing one side against the other on any driver axle. Loose = not replaced. Tight = replaced. 

If they are loose good luck in trying to get new ones. They have been long gone. They can be shimmed to get them tight.


----------

